# Difference between Cliffs Club and Cliffs Resort, Kauai



## Calyn79 (Aug 24, 2009)

What is the main difference between the two resort designations as I am confused. Is one more sought after than the other? Someone must know the answer. 

Thank you.


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 24, 2009)

Here are the Kauai reviews, that list both resorts.


----------



## dude-luv (Aug 24, 2009)

*The Difference*

Both the Cliffs Resort and the Cliffs Club occupy the same set of buildings.  Owners of weeks in the Cliffs Resort can reserve a week at any time during the year.  Owners of the Cliffs Club can only reserve within their season (Pikake Season Weeks 2-16, Plumeria Season Weeks 17-34, Ginger/Protea Season Weeks 35-50).  

Note that there appears to be more units, especially the best units in buildings 8 and 9, that belong to the Cliffs Club.  While owners of the Cliffs Club are restricted to reserving within their season, they have much better choices.  A list exists which shows which units are assigned and the respective check in days for each of the Cliffs Club and the Cliffs Resort.  I believe that list has been posted before on TUG in the past.  The trick is to reserve building 8 or building 9.


----------



## dude-luv (Aug 24, 2009)

*More on the Difference*

I recaptured this from a thread I replied to a long time ago.

Perhaps a few tips are in order. If you have stayed at the Cliffs then you will realize that buildings 8 and 9 are the prize catches. The Cliffs Club and Cliffs Resort both share the Cliffs. 

If your check-in is Friday and you belong to the Cliffs Club then request one of 8304, 8305, 9106, 9204, 9205, 9206, 9301, 9304 or 9305. If you own a one bedroom and loft (two bathroom sleeps 6) then the units are 8304, 8305, 9301, 9304 or 9305.

If your check-in is Friday and you belong to the Cliffs Resort then you can only request 8105, 8302 and 9101.

If your check-in is Saturday and you belong to the Cliffs Club then you can request 8102, 8202, 8206, 8303, 9105 or 9303. Only 8303 and 9303 are one bedroom plus loft.

If your check-in is Saturday and you belong to the Cliffs Resort then you won't get anything in buildings 8 or 9.

If your check-in is Sunday and you belong to the Cliffs Club then request 8106.

There is no other inventory for buildings 8 and 9. 

Hope this helps.  Note that exchangers will get the less desireable buildings 1 through 4.


----------



## katsgarden (Aug 25, 2009)

dude-luv said:


> I recaptured this from a thread I replied to a long time ago.
> 
> Perhaps a few tips are in order. If you have stayed at the Cliffs then you will realize that buildings 8 and 9 are the prize catches. The Cliffs Club and Cliffs Resort both share the Cliffs.
> 
> ...



I've just exchanged into The Cliff's Club (9/5 SAT). Do the exchangers always get buildings 1 thru 4, even if there is availability in  8 or 9?
Have the units been refurbished?  There are a lot of mixed reviews on TUG.


----------



## dude-luv (Aug 25, 2009)

*Exchanging*

Of course it is not automatic that exchangers get buildings 1 through 4 (at least I can't absolutely verify this). However, that is the word.  I would think that if someone exchanged in at a time when the availability of buildings 8 or 9 is open, who knows.  As far as refurbishing the units, I have only stayed in buildings 8 or 9 and can verify that they have been done.  I can't speak for the other buildings but can tell you that the upgrade process is ongoing and is intended to cover all the units.  The pool and registration area are new.  The pool should be finished by now if things are still on track.

After purchasing at the Cliff's Club and having stayed at many timeshares on Kauai, I can't figure out why these units have no value.  But that is another issue.


----------

